# LaserWriter 300



## Berthold (21 Novembre 2007)

J'utilisais jusqu'à il y a peu une Personal LaserWriter 300, qui à part quelques taches, rendait foutrement service au fond de ma classe.  

Il m'a fallu la débrancher et un peu la déménager : d'une pièce à une autre, stockage un mois, puis retour.

Je l'ai rebranchée sur le même PowerMac 5500 tournant sous le même Mac OS 9.1, et là, rien  : quand je lance une impression, *le système fait comme si l'imprimante n'existait pas*.
J'ai changé de câble, utilisé des boitiers Apple Talk, changé d'ordinateur (PowerBook en Classic 9.2.2) toujours rien. Le sélecteur ne m'aide guère, si ce n'est qu'en branchement AppleTalk il ne la voit pas:rateau:  

Tout pousse à croire que cela vient de la LaserWriter, qui pourtant donne tous les signes de bon fonctionnement : toujours le même bruit au branchement secteur, toujours la même LED verte qui signale son réveil en de bonne conditions
 
Quelqu'un a une idée de ce qui a pu se passer ?


----------



## Invité (21 Novembre 2007)

Un petit coup d'oeil sur le manuel, il y a peut-être une réponse.


----------



## BernardRey (27 Novembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Le sélecteur ne m'aide guère, si ce n'est qu'en branchement AppleTalk il ne la voit pas&#8230;


De mémoire, chez moi ça ne passait pas par AppleTalk mais directement en port série. Est-ce que tu as vérifié en désactivant AppleTalk ? Si je me souviens bien, dans le sélecteur, il fallait sélectionner l'icône "LaserWriter 300 LS". Mais peut-être y a-t-il eu plusieurs versions de LaserWriter 300...​


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2007)

Exact, que ce soit la "Personal LaserWriter 300", ou la "LaserWriter 300 select", il s'agit bien d'une liaison "série", et non "AppleTalk".


----------



## Berthold (27 Novembre 2007)

Disons pour résumer, que je devrais pouvoir la faire fonctionner en série si monoposte, et en AppleTalk en réseau (avec les boîtiers). Elle fonctionnait d'ailleurs très bien comme ça jusqu'à ce déménagement, et maintenant, ni l'un ni l'autre (j'ai tout essayé). Bien sûr, j'active ou désactive AppleTalk en fonction du type de connexion, et je clique la bonne icône dans le sélecteur&#8230; oui mais voilà, rien&#8230; le néant&#8230; l'absence&#8230; une solitude grandissante et pesante&#8230; les loups qui hurlent dans le brouillard de l'hiver&#8230; le vent glacial, par bourrasques, me gifle le visage et accentue ma sensation d'échec face à cette stupide machine qui m'énerve par sa passivité. Je râle.


----------



## Invité (27 Novembre 2007)

Pas de piste dans le manuel ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2007)

Bien entendu, tu as testé avec d'autre câbles ? Sinon, on peut imaginer un problème au niveau de l'interface, genre soudure sèche ou cassée, ou composant électronique HS en bout de circuit, là ou l'auto-diagnostic ne va pas.


----------



## BernardRey (28 Novembre 2007)

Le pire, c'est que j'ai vaguement le souvenir d'avoir eu ce genre de symptômes. Et que je ne me rappelle plus du tout du contexte ni de la façon dont j'avais résolu le problème... De toute façon, je sais bien que des symptômes identiques peuvent traduire des situations bien différentes. Mais parfois ça peut donner des pistes. M'enfin, puisque je vous dis que je ne m'en souviens plus.


----------



## Berthold (28 Novembre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Pas de piste dans le manuel ?


Disons qu'il est en Anglais, alors je prends mon temps pour une lectureeuh maladroite:rose: 


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien entendu, tu as testé avec d'autre câbles ?


Oui, ce fut mon premier réflexe. 





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, on peut imaginer un problème au niveau de l'interface, genre soudure sèche ou cassée, ou composant électronique HS en bout de circuit, là ou l'auto-diagnostic ne va pas.


Aïe. 


BernardRey a dit:


> Le pire, c'est que j'ai vaguement le souvenir d'avoir eu ce genre de symptômes. Et que je ne me rappelle plus du tout du contexte ni de la façon dont j'avais résolu le problème... De toute façon, je sais bien que des symptômes identiques peuvent traduire des situations bien différentes. Mais parfois ça peut donner des pistes. M'enfin, puisque je vous dis que je ne m'en souviens plus.


Je vais essayer avec une autre Laser, je crois qu'il s'agit d'une 4/600 PS, dès que je pourrais. Le gros problème, c'est que je ne la connais pas du tout, donc je ne pourrais tirer d'analyse que si celle-ci fonctionne sinon le champ des possibles restera encore désespérément ouvert

Merci, déjà, pour vos idées.


----------



## BernardRey (28 Novembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Je vais essayer avec une autre Laser, je crois qu'il s'agit d'une 4/600 PS, dès que je pourrais. Le gros problème, c'est que je ne la connais pas du tout, donc je ne pourrais tirer d'analyse que si celle-ci fonctionne


La 4/600 PS, comme ces deux lettres l'indiquent, fonctionne sur un langage (PostScript) bien différent de la LS 300 (laquelle fonctionne en QuickDraw). Tant mieux si la 4/600 PS marche. Mais ça risque de ne pas t'apporter beaucoup d'enseignements réutilisables sur la LS 300, hélas.


----------



## Berthold (28 Novembre 2007)

Aaaaah d'accord, je croyais que le *PS* voulais dire *P*ersonal quelque chose&#8230;, on en apprend tous les jours, du coup. Est-ce que cela signifie que je dois effectuer un réglage particulier du côté du Mac, ou n'est-ce qu'interne à l'imprimante ?


----------



## BernardRey (28 Novembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Est-ce que cela signifie que je dois effectuer un réglage particulier du côté du Mac, ou n'est-ce qu'interne à l'imprimante ?


C'est un autre langage pour la transmission des informations entre l'ordinateur et l'imprimante. Dans le cas d'un imprimante PostScript, il te faut sélectionner "LaserWriter 8" dans le Sélecteur, si je me souviens bien. Un des intérêt du PostScript, c'est sa capacité à fonctionner en réseau.

QuickDraw était un langage de description propre à Apple, qui concernait aussi bien l'affichage à l'écran que l'impression. Les imprimantes QuickDraw étaient donc restreintes aux machines Apple (PostScript est un standard bien plus large). Pas de fonctionnement réseau, j'imagine que ton partage par boîtier devait comprendre une partie logicielle pour convertir les instructions. Il me semble me souvenir de petits boîtiers Asanté qui faisaient ça.

QuickDraw a été abandonné avec Mac OS X _(et du coup j'ai été obligé de me séparer de ma LaserWriter 300 dont j'étais pourtant bien content...)_​


----------



## Berthold (9 Décembre 2007)

Bien, la 4/600 PS fonctionne parfaitement&#8230; (oui, c'est bien LaserWriter 8 dans le sélecteur) j'en déduis que le problème est inhérent à la Personal LW 300&#8230; dommage, elle a bien travaillé&#8230; (larme)


----------



## claude72 (9 Décembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Disons pour résumer, que je devrais pouvoir la faire fonctionner en série si monoposte, et en AppleTalk en réseau (avec les boîtiers).


Je confirme ce que disais *Pascal77*, la LaserWriter 300 fonctionne uniquement avec une liaison série... et tu ne peux pas la faire fonctionner en AppleTalk ("avec les boîtiers").





> Elle fonctionnait d'ailleurs très bien comme ça jusqu'à ce déménagement


Certainement pas ! puisqu'*elle ne peut pas fonctionner en AppleTalk*...

En revanche, tu avais peut-être un réseau AppleTalk entre les Mac, et un partage d'imprimante activé qui permettait aux autres Mac d'imprimer sur la LW300.


----------



## Berthold (9 Décembre 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> En revanche, tu avais peut-être un réseau AppleTalk entre les Mac, et un partage d'imprimante activé qui permettait aux autres Mac d'imprimer sur la LW300.


Effectivement, puisqu'elle n'avait pas de boîtier attitré. Merci de cette clarification.


----------



## Berthold (21 Décembre 2007)

À propos de réseau AppleTalk, quelqu'un sait jusqu'à quelle longueur de câble il est raisonnable de joindre des machines ? J'aurais la possibilité (en longueur de câble) de relier des Macs d'une pièce à l'autre ça vaut le coup de tenter ?  Tous ces raccords:rose:


----------



## Bernard53 (21 Décembre 2007)

Un rapide coup de Google donne jusqu'à une longueur maxi d'environ 300 m, alors d'une pièce à l'autre ça le fait sans problème 

Salutations.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2007)

En tout cas, j'ai eu l'occasion de bosser en 94 sur un tel réseau de 180 mètres environ entre les postes des extrémités, ça tournait nickel (j'ai dis "nickel", hein, pas "vite" :sick.


----------

